# Tank and his bed homemade bed



## SLDNX8 (Apr 14, 2011)

I made my own dog bed frame for Tank and he loves it! Did anyone make their GSD a bed!? I just need to buy him a new bed to fit in there.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

wow!!!!....that's cool, how long did it take you to make it? Great job.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Super cool! Really nice work- I love it!


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

As you are into making things, I suggest buying a double duvet folded in half, and then stitching a double cover in half to fit it . But of course measure first as you might need a king size doubled over. This is what I did with mine, not made a frame for it though. They just use the sofa which I dont find comfy as the back is too low. its ok for lying down on though and then I turf the dogs off and they have to lie in what space is left. lol.


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

PS tis a lovely bed.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow what a spoilt boy..... Great photo.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

that is the cutest thing i've ever seen! it looks beautifully made...can u please make one for my dog too and i will have it shipped to MA haha. you have one lucky dog


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LOVE it!!!! Very cool.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice job, love it! Ask Tank if I can have a sleep over.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice, Tank is a Lucky boy!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Not sure on the dimensions of the bed frame but you could try getting an old crib mattress (check Craigslist for freebies) and cut it to fit. Then just make a cover for it!


----------

